# Best geckos to handle



## PythonPete21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am looking to buy my partner a gecko or two as a gift. Just wondering which, if any are best for handling. I've heard they shouldn't be handled too much. But a) what is "too much" and b) which would be the most tolerant when it comes to handling?

Thank you!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Aug 2, 2013)

It depends on the individual, and their upbringing. As an example, I always hear that Marbled velvet geckos are extremely flighty and don't handle well at all - but when raised from hatchies with handling a few times a week mine have become very tolerant adults.

Often it seems that adult geckos are pretty set in their ways so my advice would be to get a youngster and raise it with gentle handling every day or two and not for too long at first. That said, they are still a fairly shy group so you can't expect too much.


----------



## Stebyi (Aug 2, 2013)

i have a southern spotted velvet gecko and he doesn't mind being handled every now and then


----------



## eipper (Aug 2, 2013)

get a blue tongue instead...much better for handling


----------



## PythonPete21 (Aug 2, 2013)

PeppersGirl said:


> It depends on the individual, and their upbringing. As an example, I always hear that Marbled velvet geckos are extremely flighty and don't handle well at all - but when raised from hatchies with handling a few times a week mine have become very tolerant adults.
> 
> Often it seems that adult geckos are pretty set in their ways so my advice would be to get a youngster and raise it with gentle handling every day or two and not for too long at first. That said, they are still a fairly shy group so you can't expect too much.



Thanks for your response PeppersGirl, I thought that may be the case but didn't want to assume then upset the little guys.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 2, 2013)

If you want a reptile to handle then do not get a gecko.All of them stress badly if handled.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep get a skink,Dragon or another reptile if you wanna handle it.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah I agree my thick-tail doesn't mind being handled but it all depends on the animal 
some skinks, dragons or other reptiles may I suggest blue-tongues, jacky dragons and bearded dragons as they are really good to handle.


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 2, 2013)

Holding geckos is too much grief.
They will jump out of your hand when least expecting it and injure themselves.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Aug 2, 2013)

Sometimes (and especially at first or with flighty geckos) the trick is knowing when they're about to take off. As they'll be looking for the first dark spot to hide, you can create an instant dark spot by cupping your hands over them for some security.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 2, 2013)

Geckos are like fish, sure you can handle them but they will hate every second of it and will have a good chance of being injured in the process.
You can easily handle pretty much any other type of lizard (except small skinks) so you have heaps of other options to choose from.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Aug 2, 2013)

None, geckos are not the type of reptile that likes to be handled, and can easily stress them.


----------



## Sel (Aug 2, 2013)

Its too stressfull, on both you and the gecko..constantly worrying about it jumping out of your hand, losing its tail etc etc..and they hate being picked up..

Get a Beardy..


----------



## eipper (Aug 3, 2013)

Alright I will cut to the chase, Pepper, Antaresia and Steybi stop answering something you know little about.

Python...if you want a gecko you can handle buy one from a toy or homewares store. Live Geckos should not be handled except when removing from the cage from husbandry related issues.

If you want something to handle look to something else


----------



## PythonPete21 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys. I think it's best I avoid geckos. Not fair on them if it stresses them. I'd never put a creature in a situation they're not comfortable with.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 3, 2013)

PythonPete21 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I think it's best I avoid geckos. Not fair on them if it stresses them. I'd never put a creature in a situation they're not comfortable with.



No need to avoid them, just get something else to handle and keep geckos to enjoy their interesting behavior when not interacting with humans, just because you cannot handle them does not mean they aren't great pets.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Aug 4, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> No need to avoid them, just get something else to handle and keep geckos to enjoy their interesting behavior when not interacting with humans, just because you cannot handle them does not mean they aren't great pets.



So true. There are some amazing species of native geckos that we can keep, cant wait to get some spiney tails.


Rick


----------



## buffcoat (Aug 4, 2013)

Too bad you can't have African Fat Tails. They are so tolerable. 

We, or should I say she (better half), has 3 crested geckos. They honestly weird me out. Jumpy, flighty and fast lil buggers. 

I agree with others though, you want something to handle get a bluey or a beardie. Either are very tolerable to us and they have such a personality all to their own.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jordo (Aug 4, 2013)

Why is it ok to handle a bluetongue and not a levis? Both species demonstrate that they don't like it as juveniles (levis arc up and growl and blueys hiss etc) and both species calm down with age. I have kept levis and milii that just don't care about being handled, just like a bluetongue. Same thing is said with pygos, that they can't be handled. It's rubbish, they're incredibly calm animals that if handled from a young age, as you would to tame a bluetongue, they don't mind at all.


----------



## eipper (Aug 5, 2013)

There is a huge difference to the capacity of tolerance to periodic handling in Levis or a pygopod to Tiliqua. I have had quiet geckos and pygos but not to the extent of Bluetongues. There is a different between periodic and occasional handling. Eg my salebrosus tolerate me picking them up, but move out of my hand to find a better alternative where as most of my blue tongues could careless as long as they are supported.


----------

